
Sawfish, a window manager scriptable in Lisp - kick
http://sawfish.tuxfamily.org/
======
JNRowe
Thinking back to sawfish and the last time I saw it, it reminds me of jwz's
classic "Cascade of Attention-Deficit Teenagers"¹ statement. It clearly isn't
the kindest description of the problem, but it does feel valid IMO.

It feels like we've been through so many different "default" window managers
with gnome I had to actually look up whether sawfish was just a common
replacement or one of the many at-one-time-blessed components of the
environment. FWIW, it was the default up to 2.2².

[This message was brought to you by Team Enlightenment Fan Club ;)]

1\. Google it or open the link in a tab without the HN referrer -
[https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html)

2\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawfish_(window_manager)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawfish_\(window_manager\))

